# Forward all emails to another server



## Deleted member 2077 (Sep 17, 2012)

I run sendmail/imap on my main server.  For all my dumb servers I'd rather just disable sendmail and have an easy way to forward all their mail to accounts on that main server (or to an email address).  I know there is a program to do this but forget it's name.


----------



## freethread (Sep 17, 2012)

I use forward() method for local accounts, sendmail client must be active.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2012)

With sendmail(8) disabled, what will forward the mail?

To send the status messages to a different location, look at the root entry in /etc/mail/aliases.  Don't forget to run newaliases(1) after changing that file.


----------

